# My New Raketa Pilot Special Edition For DÃ©tente Watches



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I haven't been around for a while but am recovering from December back surgery. Great doctor with magic hands did a great job and I'm now pain free and very mobile.

I wanted to share a new addition to my Russian watch collection, the Raketa Pilot Special Edition for DÃ©tente Watches

Being a soft touch for Limited Edition Russian watches, I fell for the ad for this 24 hour watch on the russia2all website

I like it better on the optional ($5.00) leather strap but it comes on a typically Raketa folded link bracelet



















The engraved case back shows 012/100 to indicate the limited edition sequence.










Came with a card as Proof of Authenticity (borrowed pic)










The 'outtakes' can be seen at:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v88/rolo...012%20of%20100/

Here is the pertinent information about the watch from their website:

Raketa Pilot Special Edition Pilot 24-Hour Watch for DÃ©tente Watches

DÃ©tente is the distributor of Russian watches in North America and R2A (http://www.Russia2All.com) is an authorized retailer and currently the only place this watch is available.

This is the first exclusive DÃ©tente Raketa 24-Hour Pilot Watch, and the first exclusive Russian timepiece built for DÃ©tente with a limited edition of only 100 pieces for the world.

This is also the first time Raketa has produced this model with titanium plating and the only series to be marked with the DÃ©tente name.

* Limited edition of 100 pieces

* Titanium nitrate plating (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium_nitride - Why it looks like Gold (Au)

* Top quality leather box

* Certificate of authenticity

* 39 mm case

* 24 hour timekeeping

* Mechanical, manual wind

* Original 2623H Raketa movement

* Shock-proof balance

* 16 jewels

* Sweep second hand

* Acrylic crystal

* Water resistance 3 ATM

* Metal folded link 18 mm bracelet

* Made by RAKETA, St. Petersburg, Russia

For their full description of the watch see http://russian24hours.info/?page_id=71

For a history of Raketa watches by Raketa Watches Executive Directorsee http://russian24hours.info/?page_id=275

Thanks for checking out my new Russian. In spite of its gold-like finish, it fits well in the watch box between my Poljot Breitling Blue Angels and the Hanhart 'copy' made a few years ago by Poljot.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad you are feeling beter Mike,i like the watch,what is the lume like?

bowie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great to have you back Mike, and glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

bowie said:


> Glad you are feeling beter Mike,i like the watch,*what is the lume like*?
> 
> bowie


There is none!

:nea:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Very unusual watch, a nice addition.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That looks a beauty.

Well done.

Glad to hear you're on the mend


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Mike, good to see you up and around


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was tempted by one of these too. It arrived today after being held to ransom by ParcelForce/HMRC. Shown here on a green NATO which I think suits it rather well despite the chrome fittings clashing with the gold case:










I'm surprised that this is only no. 14/100. Assuming they're being sold in order I'd have expected them to have sold quicker than this.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that Rich ... I must admit to being confused these days with Russian watches ... a Raketa furnishing a Poljot logo :blink: I wish I knew who owned what and who has the right to which name!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The blurb beneath 24, whilst resembling the Poljot logo, actually says"Pilot" and the emblem in the lower half of the dial, often used on various Poljot models, is one of the military insignia although I can't remember off the top of my head which one exactly; just basic "Russian Air Force" or something like that I think, but I'll check some books later to be sure which one.


----------



## Andrei (May 19, 2009)

As rhaythorne said, the word ПИЛОТ just means "pilot". This is not a brand or model name, but simply the Raketa model used as a basis for this special edition watch. You can check out the original model here. As for the logo under, it is not a military insigna, but simply the Raketa logo which you can also see at the top center of Raketa's website.

Rakleta is a total separate entity from Poljot. Poljot essentially broke up in several smaller companies in Russia and abroad, and the closet thing to the "real" Poljot today is, I would say, the Volmax company which owns the brands Aviator, Shturmanskie and Buran and which still uses Poljot movements and, more relevantly, which has drawn to itself the most talented Poljot engineers following Poljot's breakup.

If you are interested in Raketa's history, check out the interview I recently did with Raketa's Executive Director for my website.

HTH. Kind regards,

Andrei


----------

